# Rescue Needed in Long Island, NY



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got this post today and thought maybe someone would know someone who might like to give this 2-year old black and white baby a forever home:

http://havanese.rescueme.org/NewYork


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never seen that Havanese rescue site before, they have dogs all over the country! There's a map towards the bottom that tells you how many dogs are in each state. Another rescue to keep in mind for those looking for a dog. Thanks for the info.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Monica, 

RescueMe.org is a website that allows individuals and rescue groups another forum for listing dogs needing new homes. The actual rescue group with this fog is Precious Pups in NY state.

When I see a listing by an owner needing to re-home his/her Havanese, I often send an email with HRI's information in case the owner is not already aware of HRI. I send a similar email to some people posting Craigslist ads in my state (not to backyard breeders) to help inform them about some dangers their dogs may be facing, especially if they are offering their dog "free to good home."


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent advise Starr. I will do that too in the future. Thank you!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Folks, please look at the date before posting a question from a post 8 years old!


----------

